# life is busy!



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey y'all.

I'm sure some folks have noticed I haven't been as active on here as I was at one point. I am stepping back from the online mouse world (forums, email lists, etc.) for now because I've been accepted to one of this country's top graduate programs in my field. It's an exciting time. But in the next four and a half months I have hundreds of things I need to do and places I need to go, to prepare.

I'm around, just not as active as I used to be. I'm not going to be attending any spring shows, though I hope to make it to the fall and winter ones.

I can still be reached via PM or email. I hope everybody is well and breeding beautiful litters!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Good to hear you're doing well and happy- embrace the chaos!


----------

